# Halle Berry Training for John Wick 3



## DocWard (May 15, 2019)

Not shabby at all!


----------



## CB Jones (May 15, 2019)

DocWard said:


> Not shabby at all



And pretty good with guns too.


----------



## JR 137 (May 15, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> And pretty good with guns too.


There were guns in that video? Better yet... firearms?

All I saw was Halle Berry and two other women. I guess I’ve got to watch it again.


----------



## DocWard (May 15, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> There were guns in that video? Better yet... firearms?
> 
> All I saw was Halle Berry and two other women. I guess I’ve got to watch it again.



You have to look very, very carefully, but they're there.


----------



## JP3 (May 18, 2019)

They may be there... but I don't care... because Halle is there...


DocWard said:


> You have to look very, very carefully, but they're there.


----------



## DocWard (May 18, 2019)

JP3 said:


> They may be there... but I don't care... because Halle is there...



Agreed. I keep watching it as a shooting enthusiast and forget to watch the shooting


----------



## JR 137 (May 21, 2019)

Still not seeing it...


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2019)

But still watching it.


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2019)

I just watched John Wick 2 last night. What a fun ride that was. I liked it even better than the original.


----------

